# DoorDash: Jumping in to a red Dash Zone



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

If I didn't have a scheduled dash but happened to look at the map and it was just red and brimming with opportunity , do I just drive into the area, jump in and wait for my pings? 

More importantly, am I obligated to stay a certain period of time and how do I know how long I need to stay?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

When you click the red area and choose "Dash Now", you are prompted with an end-time prompt where you can set the duration of your on-demand shift (30 minute increments starting 30 minutes after the nearest 30 minute marker - so if it's 11:05, the shortest you can sign up for would be 12:00). Just like a normal scheduled shift, DoorDash expects you to stay online until the time you scheduled.

Note that when you do this during normal busy shifts (lunch/dinner), you are probably saturating the area with drivers and reducing the amount of orders to other drivers who signed on in advance.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

andaas said:


> When you click the red area and choose "Dash Now", you are prompted with an end-time prompt where you can set the duration of your on-demand shift (30 minute increments starting 30 minutes after the nearest 30 minute marker - so if it's 11:05, the shortest you can sign up for would be 12:00). Just like a normal scheduled shift, DoorDash expects you to stay online until the time you scheduled.
> 
> Note that when you do this during normal busy shifts (lunch/dinner), you are probably saturating the area with drivers and reducing the amount of orders to other drivers who signed on in advance.


Thanks for the info!

There is no surge in DoorDash, is there?

LOL


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Correct, no surge.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

andaas said:


> Note that when you do this during normal busy shifts (lunch/dinner), you are probably saturating the area with drivers and reducing the amount of orders to other drivers who signed on in advance.


someone's gotta handle all the fatburger rejects.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I just wanted to add that I asked this same question to DoorDash help and, not only did I get a response about a day sooner here on the forums, but the response I got here was as if you guys actually read the question and provided a clear, thoughtful answer. The response I got from DoorDash help had nothing at all to do with my question. So...thanks again!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Glad to help.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

I know this is late but I just started DoorDash yesterday. I'm having issues with the DashNow component. It offers the half-hour increments you speak of, but doesn't seem to allow sign-up for those times. Anyone else having this problem? I'm in Los Angeles. Thanks in advance...


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

TiaraD said:


> I know this is late but I just started DoorDash yesterday. I'm having issues with the DashNow component. It offers the half-hour increments you speak of, but doesn't seem to allow sign-up for those times. Anyone else having this problem? I'm in Los Angeles. Thanks in advance...


The map is not shown in real time. You may have a map that shows demand but other driver(s) may have already signed on to fill the available slots.

Reload the app and it will refresh the map.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

I've found that in my area, the heat map isn't always accurate. I'll be in a red-hot zone, won't really get many pings, too many drivers in the area. 

So I'll go over into an area that's showing light pink on the map, BAM, hella orders!!! Lol. That's just my strategy.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

andaas said:


> The map is not shown in real time. You may have a map that shows demand but other driver(s) may have already signed on to fill the available slots.
> 
> Reload the app and it will refresh the map.


Thanks for responding! I'll try tonight.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

ITminion said:


> I've found that in my area, the heat map isn't always accurate. I'll be in a red-hot zone, won't really get many pings, too many drivers in the area.
> 
> So I'll go over into an area that's showing light pink on the map, BAM, hella orders!!! Lol. That's just my strategy.


Thanks for sharing it. I'll try it tonight!


----------

